# Minion method



## 357mag (Feb 6, 2019)

I just read about the Minion method in what I read it seems to be used for the weber bullet style smoker can this method be used with an offset smoker?


----------



## mike243 (Feb 7, 2019)

You can but I have found start small as close to the main chamber then put your charcoal/wood in ,if you load it and then start your fire the air flow will quickly lite all of it but fire will be slow going against the air flow,and it also depends how big your fire box is and how it can be loaded


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 7, 2019)

It is also used with the Weber kettle.

Warren


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 7, 2019)

what kind of off set and how thick of steel?


----------



## wimpy69 (Feb 7, 2019)

Diddo


mike243 said:


> You can but I have found start small as close to the main chamber then put your charcoal/wood in ,if you load it and then start your fire the air flow will quickly lite all of it but fire will be slow going against the air flow,and it also depends how big your fire box is and how it can be loaded


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 7, 2019)

You can use a form of the minion method in conjunction with your firebox. (Easiest way)You'll need to build a charcoal basket with a maze snaking thru it. I believe they'res an example or two listed on the site. You can try using the search function(or youtube). Or another option is what I used to do with my old char-griller. I would line the fire box grate with a layer of unlit coals - three high. Then I would put about ten lit coals from front to back of the box closest to the outside vent. It would burn slowly across the length of the firebox toward the cook chamber. When there was only a few lite coals left I would tap down any remaining ash, refill the firebox and let it burn it's way back to the vent. I would bury chunks of wood in the unlit coals. 

Chris


----------



## Geos7812 (Feb 9, 2019)

I am going to try this tomorrow with a charcoal basket without the snake method.  I am going to start with about 1/2 a chimney and dump it into a recess dig into the charcoal on the cook chamber side of the firebox.  I will report back to how it works.


----------



## Geos7812 (Feb 10, 2019)

I am 2.5 hours into my attempt at minion.  I started with a 3/4 full charcoal basket and I mixed in some wood chips. I put half a chimney of fully involved charcoal into a depression on the firebox side of the basket.  All has gone well but it seems a bit too hot.  I wanted to stay at 250 but it has worked up over 300 with my air vent all the way closed.  How would I keep my temp lower other than make a snake in my charcoal basket?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 10, 2019)

Seal the air leaks....  Does the lid fit air tight ???    Air tight is very important....


----------



## Geos7812 (Feb 10, 2019)

daveomak
  got it.  My pin wheel has some play in it which allows air to bypass it when closed.  I looked at that tonight and thought that I needed to tighten it.  I will do so.  Thanks for the advice.


----------

